
Deploying Sinatra On Ubuntu: In Which I Employ A Secretary - stakent
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/01/15/deploying-sinatra-on-ubuntu-in-which-i-employ-a-secretary/
======
sant0sk1
Really cool use of Twilio! As others noted in the comments, you would save
yourself a lot of work by simply deploying the app with Passenger. No daemon
needed, no init script, no proxy. Give it a try next time.

------
patio11
I'm so excited about Twilio, by the way. I have a few pages in my notebook of
ideas to try implementing on top of it, but haven't found one which meshes
well enough with my skill set to make a go of it for my next application. (In
particular, the ones that I'm best equipped for don't have good marketing
angles jumping out at me.)

If they supported Japanese, though, I would be over disaster management like
white on rice.

~~~
stakent
Looks very promising, but, according to their FAQ: "We currently require a US
or Canadian billing address..."

------
jackowayed
... or, why heroku is worth the money. Especially for an app that would never
need to grow beyond the free plan.

3 __hours __? are you serious? For one, if he used passenger it would have
taken half an hour max. But really, for tiny apps like this that are totally
standard, heroku is the right way, no doubt. Only in very rare circumstances
should anyone follow this guide.

------
ableal
Neat. Watch out for the Daylight Savings Time change, if it's before April 1st
in Japan.

~~~
patio11
Japanese programmers of my acquaintance react about as well to DST (which does
not exist here) as Americans do when I tell them that any program used in
Japan will eventually have a bug report filed against it titled "His Imperial
Majesty has passed away."

~~~
ableal
Ah, so the straight UTC+9h. I thought it curious (your not using some lib
function), and did think of qualifying the remark with an 'if it exists'.
Perhaps next year ...

(Whoosh, part 2, lost in translation: bug report ?)

~~~
sailormoon
In part 2 I think he's referring to the japanese practise of referring to the
current year relative to the ascension of the emperor. Right now we're in
Heisei 22, because there was a new emperor in 1989 - so 1989 was Heisei 1.
Before then it was the Showa era, aka Hirohito - now it's his son, Akihito
(they get a special "emperor name").

Unfortunately Hirohito held on for freaking ages - he was emperor for 64 years
- so Akihito is old too, he's 80-something I think. Sooner or later he's going
to die and then all programs which display or print dates are going to have to
be updated to reflect the new era.

The Japanese are really serious about this, too - on their drivers' licenses,
for example, you won't see the date of birth written as, eg, "1970", but
instead according to the emperor. So if your girlfriend's license reads 平成１ or
more .. let me shake your hand ; )

~~~
ableal
Thanks. These bits of "what's it like there" don't jump out of most reading
...

> all programs which display or print dates are going to have to be updated

... unless they're subscribed to "whatsthejapaneseyear.com" and check it as
part of their initialization ;-)

[Google doesn't know (yet), and neither does wolframalpha nor bing]

